#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  >  SUMIF in Access: Please help

## happydays886

Hello,

I have two files attached: excel and access.

The excel file is a very small example of a huge data-set I'm working with. Unfortunately, the formula crashes excel even on small batches (5000 lines at a time). So, I'd like to see if I can get this formula applied to the data in access, then export it as is. The problem is I only know basic searching/computing queries in access - something like this is way beyond what I know. 

All help is appreciated.

The formula to apply to the data is in the yellow column (benefit):
=IF(SUMIF(C$6:C6,C6,D$6:D6)>=51400,$D$3-SUMIF(C$5:C5,C6,E$5:E5),ROUND(D6*$D$2,2))

See attached files.

----------


## ranman256

In Acces ,you run a query.
The query does the count/sum.

----------

